# Bringing Every Thought Into Captivity



## JimmyH (Dec 12, 2016)

Reading the recent thread on the 2nd commandment, and the prohibition of mentally visualizing the Lord corresponds with a tactic I've only lately realized with which to combat the tendency.

I remember reading, some time ago, that last thread on the topic, and thinking it was virtually impossible to avoid visualizing images of our Lord. Fast forward to this past week.

The Reverend D.Martyn Lloyd Jones, in volume 7 of his Ephesians series (pages 88-89), refers to the devil attacking us through our thoughts, particularly in the morning upon arising.

This has been something I've experienced over years. Not every morning, but enough to see it as an attack by the wicked one. As for images of our Lord. I couldn't see how I could avoid the mental image if I read of, or thought of His walking upon the water, praying at Gethsemane, and countless other instances recorded in the Scriptures.

My solution was there in plain sight all the time. I just did not avail myself of the full armor of God. 2 Corinthians 10:4-5 ;



> 4 (For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds)
> 
> 5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;


I had been using this weapon of our warfare to assist me in terms of lusts of the flesh, lusts of the eye, and desires of the mind, but it only occurred to me upon reading the aforementioned thread, that these very same tools can be used to 'quench the fiery darts of the wicked one', and delete any sinful images, by bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

